# Counterstrike: source - crashes at random



## Tomo696 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,

Basically, when im playing Counterstrike: source my computer/game will randomly crash.

When playing the following can occur;

1) The game will freeze, close and VPU Recover will reset my graphics accelerator as it was no longer responding to driver commands.
2) The computer screen will randomly go black and come up with "No signal input".
3) The game will freeze, the screen will go black, no signal input will show up and i will be able to hear the game juttering/jumping in background.

I dont know why the following constantly occurs but this is what ive done so far to try and stop them;

1) I have updated my driver to the latest version (ATI Catalyst version 8.7)
2) I have cleaned out the whole inside of my computer, checking that the fan on my graphics card is working - which it is. (found this same problem on another forum which was solved by him buying another fan as his had melted - whereas mine hasn't)

Still these problems seem to occur, yet, now ive found that the longer im playing Counterstrike: source the more frequent these problems occur as to say it could be overheating.

Im running a Radeon 9800 Series graphics card btw.

Also, does anyone know whether 20fps is average for a Radeon 9800 Series? Whilst all video settings high on Counterstrike: Source

Many, many thanks,
Tom

I know i havent supplied much information, So, If you require more information about my system please ask as i would like to have this problem solved asap.


----------



## XCII (Aug 3, 2008)

Out of random, have you tried reinstalling Steam, the application which enables you to play the game.

Secondly, you could always try the official Steam forums for their advice of _THEIR_ product.

And thirdly, 20 fps with your GFX card seems a bit useless. I would recommend you dull your settings to get you a better FPS.


----------



## Tomo696 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah i think ill try all 3 ideas 

Yeah i know it does, ive tried browsing the internet to find out if thats the average fps for my GFX card but cant find nothing..

Thanks for the advice,

If anyone else has any ideas, please share them with me 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## lukey177 (Jul 11, 2008)

I had that problem too. Try this 
Originally Posted by DIEB4ME 
ok this is a simple fix and i stumbled upon it while searching other forums for a os page pool memory problem. 
BE WARNED THIS SOLUTION, IF NOT DONE CORRECTLY MAY BE HARMFUL TO YOUR COMPUTER. 
Heres the solution: 
Start Menu > Run > regedit 

Surf down to this key. The REG_DWORD "PagedPoolSize" 
Code: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management 

Double click on "PagedPoolSize". Hexadecimal is listed first. 
Change the "Value Data" to one of these below: 
Note: You only need to enter EITHER Hexadecimal or Decimal. 
They both are the same. I recomend using 256Mb should solve the problem. 
Code: 

Megabytes Hexadecimal Decimal 
192Mb 0c000000 201326592 
256Mb 10000000 268435456 
384Mb 18000000 402653184 

You do not need anything bigger than 400Mb... in most cases 300Mb is too much as well. 

Once you are done, make sure you reboot your computer. 

GOOD LUCK! HAVE FUN!

It fixed it for me


----------

